# When my mind is free and my soul is empty, is it that wrong I live in Middle East.



## Marwan alamro (Jan 22, 2019)

My greetings from the land of history dawn .


----------



## David612 (Jan 22, 2019)

Freemasonry is illegal in many countries in the Middle East, regardless of wether you agree with that as a law freemasonry requires you to be conform to the laws of your country.
I don’t know about Jordan specifically however.


----------



## Marwan alamro (Jan 23, 2019)

The law that forbids an organizations or fraternities in Jordan is flexible, freemasons respect all religions and humanity, I would doubt law illegalize it ... Especially our great late king hussein, was a master Mason, he was such a great mind indeed, it's somehow forbidden by the ancient lodges to create a public lodge in Muslim world, since it would make a big public dilemma and even riots, unfortunately mystery blended with art is not compatible with most people here...


----------



## Elexir (Jan 23, 2019)

Marwan alamro said:


> The law that forbids an organizations or fraternities in Jordan is flexible, freemasons respect all religions and humanity, I would doubt law illegalize it ... Especially our great late king hussein, was a master Mason, he was such a great mind indeed, it's somehow forbidden by the ancient lodges to create a public lodge in Muslim world, since it would make a big public dilemma and even riots, unfortunately mystery blended with art is not compatible with most people here...



We know that freemasonry has been outlawed in many countries in history.
Its not exatly forbidden by the "ancient" lodges, its forbidden by countries to start new lodges and as we do obey the law there is nothing we can do about it.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 24, 2019)

Elexir said:


> Its not exatly forbidden by the "ancient" lodges, its forbidden by countries to start new lodges and as we do obey the law there is nothing we can do about it.


True!


----------



## Marwan alamro (Feb 2, 2019)

Am reluctant to say Jordanian laws forbids freemasons, in early 90s.. Some parliamentry **edited for language** raise voices against late  king hussein to not legalize it... The king response was simply ( its not illegal to legalize it) .. Since then freemasons live in the shadows here, still they are not illegal nor legal from laws point of view... Ancient lodges preferred to keep their lodges in the middle east in discretion knowing how most people do thinks here..


----------



## David612 (Feb 2, 2019)

If it is currently illegal then it would be wrong of you to join.
Change the laws then join, move or forget about freemasonry.
Really the only options


----------

